# Duck Dynasty - muscadines



## JohnT

Anybody watch "Duck Dynasty" last night? 

They has a small segment where the boys go out and harvest some muscadine berries. They talk about how good muscadine jelly is and also make a mention about muscadine wine. 

What a treat! As a confirmed yankee, I never even heard of muscadines befor joining this forum. Pretty neat how they harvested them by shaking the tree and picking them up off the ground. I almost died when the older guy ate what he thought was a muscadine berry, but was in fact a racoon turd!

So my question... Is this the way you would normally harvest muscadines? It looked like they grew on a tree and not a bush (like I thought).


----------



## cohenhouse77

Unless there is another fruit that is deemed muscadine, the muscadines I refer to are a variety of grape that grow on a grape vine. No tree. No bush. Having said that, growing up, my parents had an untrained muscadine vine that had a trunk the size of a roll of paper towels and grew vertical into the nearby treeline about 30 feet up and it did produce fruit. I could see it being mistaken for a tree. Unkept, it did not produce fruit the way the trained grapevines did. It was just cool looking.


----------



## ffemt128

JohnT said:


> Anybody watch "Duck Dynasty" last night?
> 
> They has a small segment where the boys go out and harvest some muscadine berries. They talk about how good muscadine jelly is and also make a mention about muscadine wine.
> 
> What a treat! As a confirmed yankee, I never even heard of muscadines befor joining this forum. Pretty neat how they harvested them by shaking the tree and picking them up off the ground. I almost died when the older guy ate what he thought was a muscadine berry, but was in fact a racoon turd!
> 
> So my question... Is this the way you would normally harvest muscadines? It looked like they grew on a tree and not a bush (like I thought).


 

Muscadines are Grapes native to the South. They do make a tasty wine. I oaked some of my noble Muscadine last year and it turned out excellent in my opinion. Can never have too many muscadine grapes.

John if you are interested in trying it, PM me your address and I'll see what I can do about sending you some marinade next pay day. Promise, no Welch's in this batch.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok John once again you throw in a shocker...watch Duck Dynasty! I was flipping channels and came across a really bad show called "The Return of Honey Boo Boo" . Ten minutes of that I flipped to Duck Dynasty for another ten minutes and went to bed. I had seen that episode twice already! LOL


----------



## Deezil

Sounds like they were harvesting wild growing muscadines, because i know "naturally" a grape doesnt grow up a trellis lol - they started off growing up trees, a lot like ivy does/can... 

We just adapted them to trellises because we cant be drunk and climb a tree at the same time, with any great success!


Wasnt it one of the Duck Dynasty boys that "bought" a vineyard and tried to make wine?.... Was a horribly hard segment to watch...


----------



## Julie

Deezil is correct, Muscadine is a wild grape native to the south and before the grape was cultivated it grew up trees and the only way to get the grape was to shake the vine and pick up the grapes from the ground.


----------



## dralarms

I feel sorry for Sid. Eating coon poop. Lol


----------



## harleydmn

Happy Happy Happy as Phil would say


----------



## cohenhouse77

Is Duck Dynasty an old show?


----------



## g8keeper

Runningwolf said:


> Ok John once again you throw in a shocker...watch Duck Dynasty! I was flipping channels and came across a really bad show called "The Return of Honey Boo Boo" . Ten minutes of that I flipped to Duck Dynasty for another ten minutes and went to bed. I had seen that episode twice already! LOL


 
dan, i know seeing as how you work at a winery, it was tough, but as a home winemaker as well, you have to admit it was funny...come on now, i was cracking up watching them using table grapes like and, and expecting to have "consumable" wine in 3 weeks????....lol....and the surprised look on everyone's face, wondering where the grapes were???...well duh....looked like the middle of summer....heck, even though i am viticulturologist, or whatever the exact title is for a tender of the vineyard, i know grapes aren't ready for harvest til like september....lol...i have to admit though, at least to the untrained eye, the vines seemed to be well tended to...

"if a little sugar and yeast is good, than a lot of sugar and yeast has to be a whole lot better"- jase robertson....

hey johnt, maybe they just should have filled the tanks with some WELCH's, sugar, and yeast then....maybe it would have turned out better....


----------



## JohnT

g8keeper said:


> dan, i know seeing as how you work at a winery, it was tough, but as a home winemaker as well, you have to admit it was funny...come on now, i was cracking up watching them using table grapes like and, and expecting to have "consumable" wine in 3 weeks????....lol....and the surprised look on everyone's face, wondering where the grapes were???...well duh....looked like the middle of summer....heck, even though i am viticulturologist, or whatever the exact title is for a tender of the vineyard, i know grapes aren't ready for harvest til like september....lol...i have to admit though, at least to the untrained eye, the vines seemed to be well tended to...
> 
> "if a little sugar and yeast is good, than a lot of sugar and yeast has to be a whole lot better"- jase robertson....
> 
> hey johnt, maybe they just should have filled the tanks with some WELCH's, sugar, and yeast then....maybe it would have turned out better....


 

RW, 

Why should you be surprised/shocked. Didn't you know that I am a country boy at heart? Shoot, just last sumer i had some basil growing on my deck!!!! 

G8, 

If they are making wine out of table grapes harvested in the middle of summer, then welch's might just be a step up!


----------



## g8keeper

i actually love that show....as a matter of fact, most of my family does...lol...my sister actually gave me the dvd of season one for christmas...i really think it is hilarious....just hard to believe these backwoods, self-proclaimed "rednecks", were able to become so rich and successful....i know most of that stuff is scripted, so it isn't really that shocking that most of them actually have college degrees....i recently learned as a matter of fact, that phil robertson was actually the quarterback at the same college terry bradshaw went to....i guess phil actually could have had a promising career, but he preferred his duck hunting, and football was getting in the way....he left, and bradshaw stepped in....


----------



## toddrod

That episode was shot at Landry Vineyards in Monroe, LA. The wine expert was the actual owner of the vineyard.


----------

